# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  gjuha italiane

## meri1234

pershendetje

ju lutem jam e interesuar per nje informacion shum te vlefshem per mua 

kam nje italishte shum te mire ne te folur por jam e interesuar te mesoj si ta shkruaj dhe lexoj ne menyre perfekte

a me ndihmoni dot me ndone sit ku mund te praktikohem

faleminderit paraprakisht

----------


## martini1984

> pershendetje
> 
> ju lutem jam e interesuar per nje informacion shum te vlefshem per mua 
> 
> kam nje italishte shum te mire ne te folur por jam e interesuar te mesoj si ta shkruaj dhe lexoj ne menyre perfekte
> 
> a me ndihmoni dot me ndone sit ku mund te praktikohem
> 
> faleminderit paraprakisht


Edhe une jam i interesuar per frengjisht...
Ne te shkruar....

----------

